# what gun is this?



## kmn5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all
quick question 
can anyone identify this handgun?
need to settle a disagreement with a friend, lol :mrgreen:









sorry don't have a better pic


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*looks like a CZ???
*

Horrible pic


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

1911 maybe??

Made me think of a Kimber 1911 for some reason...


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Yeah the skeleton hammer makes me think its a 1911 too*


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks to be a 191 with a lowered and flared ejection port and skeletonized hammer. Making it a step up from the GI 1911's It don'
t look to have the GI sights too it look like to me but the pic is not the best.

If I had to be forced to guess I'd say it was a loaded 1911 being what I said and from what I can see it has the bigger thumb safety and you don't see those a lot on a 1911 that does not have the ambi safety. I think I see sarates in front and rear too. I'm going to guess that it's a loaded 1911. Gov frame.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

My guess would be a 1911. Here's a pic i found thumbing through the net that looks similar.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a Long Slide Hardballer.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a standard 5" 1911, two tone with what appears to be Novak style sights, I'd have to guess an older Springfield when the loaded came in a two tone model with alloy frame.

If it were a hard baller, there wold be more slide sticking out away from the dustcover.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Sandard Govt. w/ a port job, see-through hammer etc? 

The Hardballer was an obscure breed to be sure...galling, jamming etc.
AMT made a few variants, but, none in two-tone to my limited knowladge. 

My answer was as obscure as the pic. My joke floppped, sorry.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kmn5 said:


> Hi all
> quick question
> can anyone identify this handgun?
> need to settle a disagreement with a friend, lol :mrgreen:


So....who won the "disagreement"?

PopcornsmiliePopcornsmilie


----------



## kmn5 (Jul 2, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> So....who won the "disagreement"?
> 
> PopcornsmiliePopcornsmilie


neither we were both wrong, doh! :mrgreen:

thanks for all the replies:smt023


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

kmn5 said:


> neither we were both wrong, doh! :mrgreen:
> 
> thanks for all the replies:smt023


OK, so what did you guys _think_ it was?


----------

